# Das feuerrote Spielmobil - Richter 8.0



## cleiende (29. November 2009)

Da war doch was...
... genau, der olli hat mal ein Richter 8.0 verkauft

Und bei mir ist es gelandet.





Zustand "hart geritten", d.h. durchgescheuerte Stellen im Lack, hier und da leichte Blasenbildung im Lack, Zugführungen im Groove Tube teils fehlend & Decals rissig. Aber genau damit hatte ich gerechnet.

Der Plan:
Säubern, Decals runter, nochmal säubern, neue Decals (Danke tomasius!!!) drauf, nochmal mit Spritus entfetten.
Dann mit 2k Klarlack übersprühen, einige Wochen trocknen lassen, Fluid Film rein und ablaufbohrung ins Tretlagergehäuse.
Aufbau als Stadtschleuder für den Großen.
Das Ganze wird nicht von Heute auf Morgen geschehen und es wird definitiv kein Katalogaufbau werden, eher ein Restesammler.

Die erste Frage:
Rahmennummer H4B7 9827 94962
Demnach ein 1994er Rahmen. Und da geht es los:
Ausser dem auf mtb-kataloge und bei den Briten identischem Katalog habe ich keinen 1994er Katalog gefunden. Und im dem findet sich kein Richter. Ein ferrarirotes Richter findet sich im 1993er Katalog, ABER mit wechselbarem Schaltauge.
Hat einer von Euch eine klare Idee zum Baujahr oder gar ein (teil-) identisches 94er Richter?


----------



## korat (29. November 2009)

zunächst mal: glückwunsch!
das wurde ja schon diskutiert, und man war zu keinem gescheiten ergebnis gekommen, glaube ich.

wie kommst du auf 94? allgemein war das sicher nicht so mit den ersten zwei ziffern des letzten blockes. meine nummer gibt das nicht her und beginnt mit "T9211", was eher nach einem datum aussieht, das sehr plausibel ist.

meines wissens gab es das richter nur 92 und 93 in schwarz/rot. allerdings ist ja auch ein grünes aufgetaucht, das ich für echt halte.
interessant finde ich den rohraufkleber, was steht denn da drauf? auf meinem ist der türkise tange-prestige-bapper.

meine theorie ist, daß es sich vielleicht um einen karakoram, borrego oder so handelt, der aus irgendeinem grund umgewidmet wurde. könnte man evtl. über das genaue gewicht vergleichen, oder über den aufbau der seriennummer.

dann hättest du einen extrem raren "fehldruck" 

und ins groove tube läßt sich doch sicher was einlöten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (29. November 2009)

Das Richter 8.0 in grün gab es nur in den Staaten, also nicht offiziel in Deutschland.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. November 2009)

Moin Christoph, 

hast Du den Rahmen mal nachgewogen? 
Ich habe ja einen urspünglich Ferrariroten 93er (allerdings mit auswechselbarem Schaltauge. Meiner (19'') wiegt mit Cantibolzen und Schaltauge 1.970g. Ebenso hatte er den Tange Prestige-Aufkleber unten am Sattelrohr.

Gruß,
Manni


----------



## cleiende (29. November 2009)

Na ja, dann mag es etwas Umgelabeltes sein.
18"
2173 Gramm nackig
Aufkleber zum Geröhr fehlt leider.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. November 2009)

cleiende schrieb:


> Na ja, dann mag es etwas Umgelabeltes sein.
> 18"
> 2173 Gramm nackig
> Aufkleber zum Geröhr fehlt leider.



Muss aber bei dem Gewicht auch etwas Höherwertiges sein. Dafür spricht das GrooveTube, welches die "billigeren" Rahmen ja nicht hatten. 

Tröstlich ist ja auch die Tatsache, dass RM Blizzard dieser Jahrgänge mit gut 2300 Gramm zu Buche schlagen....


----------



## zaskar-le (29. November 2009)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Meiner (19'') wiegt mit Cantibolzen und Schaltauge 1.970g.



...das ist für diesen Jahrgang und diese Größe aber wirklich ein toller Wert, Respekt! 
Leichter war ein 19" Zaskar in diesem Jahr auch nicht...


----------



## redsandow (30. November 2009)

mit großer warscheinlichkeit ein 94"Karakoram Elite-waren auch in rot


----------



## cleiende (1. Dezember 2009)

Darauf hätte ich auch erst getippt, allerdings finde ich es sehr verwunderlich daß da noch jemand einen Aufklebersatz drübergeklebt haben soll. Eine Seite habe ich gestern entfernt und der Lack drunter hat exakt im Bereich der Aufkleber KEINE Verfärbungen. Demnach waren die Decals sehr lange drauf...


----------



## korat (1. Dezember 2009)

meine vermutung war ja auch, daß GT das selbst so gelabelt hat, aus unbekanntem grunde.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Dezember 2009)

redsandow schrieb:


> mit großer warscheinlichkeit ein 94"Karakoram Elite-waren auch in rot



rot ja, hat aber nen feinen metalliceffekt und ist nicht so satt rot, wie der rahmen oben.
die ausfaller sind beim kara auch gestreckter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## redsandow (1. Dezember 2009)

es geht ja in erster linie um den rahmen.sehr spekulativ:94"Karakoram mit 93"Richterrestfarbe.unterrohr dekor(gelb/blau)hatte das 94"Ricochet das gleiche wie das Richter.
noch mehr möglichkeiten:
-hatten keine anderen ausfaller mehr


----------



## korat (1. Dezember 2009)

oder keine anderen aufkleber.
ich finde das spannend.

und ob es nun "neues vom turner":








"das rätsel der roten rohre":







oder "tim und der triangle des todes":






ist. wir lösen den fall auf jeden fall!


----------



## cleiende (23. Januar 2010)

So, heute mal keine Sportschau sondern ein Alternativprogramm.
War eh langweilig da die Eintracht in Nürnberg nur ein Unentschieden rausholen konnte.

Noch kurz zum Thema "Richter oder nicht":
Ich habe die Decals abgemacht und da war ein richtiger Rand um die Decals. Sieht so aus als ob die Decals schon ganz ganz lange am Rad waren. Egal, am Ende zählt das satte Rot. Ich bin was die Decals angeht beim "Richter 8.0" geblieben.

*Was bisher geschah:*
Ich habe die Decals soweit nötig entfernt und den Rahmen mehrfach gesäubert. Am Ende mit dem Teufelszeug auf dem Bild, mach porentief rein und greift den Lack nicht an. kostet aber schmale EUR 20.





Das ist also die *Basis für den heutigen Tag*. Zunächst "Richtlinien" für die neuen Decals anbringen, Faden und Klebefilm helfen da sehr.





Werkzeuge bereitlegen:





Na also, klappt doch! (da sieht man die o.g. "Rände" um die alten Decals ganz gut)





Und am Ende ist der zukünftige Nutzer schonmal zufrieden.





Weiter geht es: Nochmal säubern, ganz leicht nass anschleifen, nochmal säubern. Klar, der Bub macht mit. Dann das "grande finale", schön mit Klarlack drübergehen. Eher Vaters Job.





Da habe ich mir aber ein Schumacher Alt verdient.





Gut gemacht, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## gtbiker (23. Januar 2010)

cleiende schrieb:


> Da hab ich mir aber ein kleines Schumacher alt verdient.


Aber hallo! Sieht sehr gut aus! 
Bin gespannt

Edith: OH oh, ich habe gemerkt was du editiert hast


----------



## oldman (24. Januar 2010)

tolle Aktion, feines Rad - da sollte der Junior jede Menge Spass dran haben.


----------



## Kruko (24. Januar 2010)

Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Teil 

Was hast Du denn mit dem Groove Tube gemacht?? Ist noch alles beim Alten oder hast Du da auch eine Lösung gefunden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tofu1000 (24. Januar 2010)

Mensch, jetzt sieht das Ding ja fast aus wie neu! Dann hat Sohnemann ja eine wahrlich glänzende Zukunft vor sich!


----------



## cleiende (24. Januar 2010)

Mal gut daß ich kein Lackierer geworden bin. Da bewundere ich ja GT-Sassy. An ein paar Stellen, die wenigstens im Verborgenen sind, ist die Lackoberfläche leicht rauh. Egal, es wird ja "nur" das Rad für Stadt und Schule. Und deshalb wurde auch nicht für gute EUR 100 + neu lackiert. Konservierung statt Restaurierung.

Beim groove tube habe ich nichts gemacht. Da sowieso V-Brakes drankommen ist das Ganze recht einfach "á là olli" lösbar:
Schaltwerkszug und Bremszug hinten werden in durchgehender Aussenhülle verlegt. Fixiert wird der Kram mit Kabelbindern.

So, jetzt darf der Lack einige Wochen aushärten, dann geht es in die Endmontage. Der Junior ist schon heiss drauf. Gut so, in dem Alter habe ich von meinem Grossvater gelernt wie man die ganzen Sachs Rücktrittnaben und Dreigangnaben zerlegt.


----------



## olli (30. Januar 2010)

Schöner Rahmen.
ABER WANN GEHT ES WEITER?


----------



## cleiende (30. Januar 2010)

Heute ging es weiter. Habe den Rahmen mit Fluidfilm ausgesprüht. Wie oben geschrieben ruht er jetzt bis ca. Ende Februar, der Klarlack soll aushärten und das Fluidfilm-Zeug darf sich auch noch ein wenig nach unten absetzen. Dafür habe ich ein 3mm-Loch ins Tretlagergehäuse gebohrt.


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2010)

So, guten Morgen!

Gestern ging es weiter. Drei Stunden den grossen Junior im Keller an die Schrauberei herangeführt. 
Hüter der reinen Lehre sollten jetzt bitte kurz eine Spucktüte holen oder sich einen anderen Thread ansehen. Obwohl, eine Lefty verbaue ich nicht...

Fangen wir mal hier an, braucht man ja zum Einspannen in den Montageständer





Er wird doch nicht etwa?





Oh doch!




Für 10 EUR konnte ich nicht nein sagen

Anhalten muss man ja auch können





Weiterer Frevel folgt






Zwischenstand









Wer findet den Fehler in den letzten beiden Bildern? -> PN












Okay, das ist etwas unter Niveau - aber *schwarz*

Und wie man am Vorderrad schon erkennen kann werden noch weitere Missetaten folgen. Aber das dauert noch ein wenig.

@olli: Nörgel nicht, gut Ding braucht Weil. Ich will es ja nicht binnen einer Woche wieder verkaufen.


----------



## planetsmasher (6. März 2010)

kriegste die c*********-Decals nich' irgendwie ab? Für nen 10er hätte ich die mir auch nicht entgehen lassen. sieht schick aus.
wenn mein alter herr mich frühzeitig an die schrauebrei herangeführt hätte, müsste ich jetzt nicht wegen jedem shice zum händler rennen. vielleicht. mein geburtsfehler mit den zwei linken händen bliebe ja wahrscheinlich trotzdem


----------



## cleiende (6. März 2010)

planetsmasher schrieb:


> kriegste die c*********-Decals nich' irgendwie ab?



Ging auch mit Aceton nicht. Also bleiben die Logos dran. Als Ausgleich halt die roten NC-17 Kurbelschrauben.


----------



## GT-Sassy (6. März 2010)

So schlimm ist das heutzutage auch nicht mehr, GT und Cannondale sind doch unter einen Dach


----------



## cleiende (7. März 2010)

und gestern abend ging es nochmal an die Züge.

Vorne ging es leicht





Am Schaltzug für hinten gab es die erste kleine Überraschung, da war jemand mit der Bohrmaschine zugange gewesen, hatte ich nicht bemerkt.





Der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer. Das war die einzige Herausforderung. Weil vorne der Einsatz im Groove Tube fehlte gab es nur einen Durchgang, aber keinen richtigen Zuganschlag.
Aber es gibt da was von Shimano, das hilft!









Und schon passt es wieder.





Kurzer Blick aufs Cockpit





Und so steht es heute da.





Der Frevel kommt in einer guten Woche...


----------



## versus (7. März 2010)

hübsch geworden!

glückwunsch und gruss an lucky luke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. April 2010)

Letzte Woche waren wir mal unterwegs




Ja, es ist ein "Trekkingrad".
Ja, er mag das Rad.
Ja, besser so ein "Gnadenbrot" als der Schrottplatz.

Mehr demnächst.


----------



## Splatter666 (13. April 2010)

Moin!

Für ein Gebrauchsrad doch vollkommen OK. Wie wäre es denn mit einem Satz roter DX-V-Brakes? Die würden farblich zumindest top passen und funktional keinen Rückschritt bedeuten; oder is das zuviel rot?

Ciao, Splat


----------



## cleiende (13. April 2010)

Wenn das Rot so ist wie das der DX Plattform-Clickies an seinem Zaskar passt es eh nicht. Und die 760er XTs lagen hier im Keller,zukaufen war nicht angesagt.
Ich wollte das Ganze unter dem Preis der Gurken halten, die seine Mitschüler fahren (ALDI, Bulls etc.) und das bei mindestens vergleichbarer Zuverlässigkeit.


----------



## cleiende (16. April 2010)

Hallo,

so, das Richter ist nun eine Woche im Einsatz und was soll ich sagen, Luky Luke findet das Rad spitzenmäßig. Ist schon bewundernswert daß er mit einem Rad das drei Jahre älter ist als er selber zur Schule fährt. Ich denke er sieht sein Zaskar als Ausgleich dafür, daß er nicht mit einem reinem "Mountain"bike zur Schule fährt.

Im letzten Kapitel zunächst die "Grausamkeiten" für den Alltag.

Es werde Licht





Irgendwodrauf müssen die Mitschüler ja mitgenommen werden 




incl f.u.b.a.r Stütze

Hier musste ich noch etwas basteln





Pedale für wahre Jungs





Der musste sein, aber zumindest sollte der Lack nichts abkriegen





Alles im Griff





So long, ich reite dann in den Sonnenuntergang...




















Gut zu wissen daß ich noch zwei weitere Aspiranten für so etwas im Haus habe.


----------



## GT-Sassy (17. April 2010)

Das ist doch mal ein anständiges Rad für die Schule, hoffentlich wird das nicht entwendet.
Wie ich das sehe haben unsere Kinder nun 3 Sachen gemeinsam, 1- sie haben ein GT als "Schulrad", 2. die Gepäckträgerbefestigung von GT und 3. den Gepäckträger (ist von Rose, oder).


----------



## cleiende (17. April 2010)

Hallo GT-Sassy,

gegen den Diebstahl gelangt ein Abus Granit X-Plus 54 Bügelschloss zum Einsatz. An der Schule ist dummerweise eher Vandalismus das Problem, daher ist der Fahrradkeller von der 1.-6. Std abgeschlossen.

Das mit dem Schulrad gilt derzeit bei mir nur für 2/3 der Kinder, einer darf noch ein profanes Müsing LTD fahren. Aber das Lager ist gefüllt, auch mit GT Gepäckträgeradaptern.


----------

